# How picky were you when buying your gto



## akpopeye (Dec 14, 2008)

Longtime lurker and just signed up. Wanted to say and thanks for having me on the forum.

Looking to buy a gto in the midwest, but can't seem to find one with under 30k in QSM or SRM, M6, Black int. Seen many with deep scratches and lots of knicks, ect..... My question is, how picky were the rest of you guys when buying a preowned gto as far as scratches, wear and tear, miles, or they are just asking way too much for the car. Maybe I am looking for too clean of a goat. Thanks!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Mine came out very good it was pre-owned with just 1980 miles on it. So really it was pretty new. No scratches or wear and tear. There is still alot of clean goats out there. Look around and good luck.


----------



## mike05 (Dec 15, 2008)

i am picking one up tomorrow, and its in ok shape, no dents to speak of, but some scratches here and there, a good bump in the front bumper, and a nasty scratch on one of the headlights. the previous owner also did a very bad paint job on the wheels. at first i was really bummed, but i have some pretty major plans for it. i have some 18 inch boyds that should fit it, and its probably going flat black shortly after i get it, so all the scratches will be taken care of.. i hate to say it but once i heard it start up, i havent gotten sleep in 2 days, i am pretty excited about it


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

mike05 said:


> i am picking one up tomorrow, and its in ok shape, no dents to speak of, but some scratches here and there, a good bump in the front bumper, and a nasty scratch on one of the headlights. the previous owner also did a very bad paint job on the wheels. at first i was really bummed, but i have some pretty major plans for it. i have some 18 inch boyds that should fit it, and its probably going flat black shortly after i get it, so all the scratches will be taken care of.. i hate to say it but once i heard it start up, i havent gotten sleep in 2 days, i am pretty excited about it


Welcome aboard i remember when i was like that, when i was about to pick her up, and guess what tonight it is even going to take longer. :lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I searched for more then 2 years before I found the one I wanted.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I mean I wasnt that picky I guess...I got my Goat with 49K miles on it. No scratches or dents but some curb rash on the left front rim. I didnt care in the slightest about it though. I was worried about the miles but the car has proven to withstand mileage very well. I have no complaints with mine. All I knew was that I wanted an LS2, preferrably an 06, with an M6...I got my dream car!


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

For mine, I did the research and decided I really liked the SAP kit on the car and wanted either black, torrid red, or blue. I found the car on autotrader first doing a very broad search with no more than 30k miles and made sure to have a manual. It took some time, but then i found the car I bough down in Massillion, OH. I talked with the guy for a few months before I could come home and then it worked out. 

I would say take your time. I found the guy I was buying it from babied the car, no rain, new mobil 1 every 2,000 miles, the works. I am very satisfied with the car.

Remember: Patience is a virtue and if you are willing to wait, you can almost certainly find the exact car you are looking for.


----------



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

This just my opinion but as soon as i found out about the GTO it became my dream car. I was always looking for one and when i found one the day i was going to drive off somebody else bought it. When i found found the one i have now i made sure to get it. It all depends on how bad you want one and if you can have patience to find it.


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

I looked around quite a bit, till I settle on the one I got. Small rock chip near the plate which I touched up, and there was one small scratch on the trunk lid, which I manage to buff out pretty good, but I was willing to trade the two tiny blemishes for no curb rash, and only 16k miles for a decent deal. Other than the small rock chip (highway use) and the tiny light scratch I buffed out it's immaculate as far as I'm concerned. Still looks and drives about as new as you'll get from a used car I'd say.


----------



## akpopeye (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys, i think i found one:

2006 CGM, 13k, one owner, not one blemish, 2 years left of warranty, M6 for 19,999.

cant wait to post pics


----------



## REDonREDGTO (Jul 7, 2008)

i think he is just asking way tooo much for it like i got a 2005 red on red no scratches or dents, manuel mint clean interior with 15900 miles on it for 20,900 out the door


----------



## BT802 (Aug 2, 2008)

How would it be too much? It's a year newer, less miles, and $1k less than you paid,

On another note, there are 3 GTO's at local dealers here in Terre Haute. Yellow 04 A4, Torrid 05 A4, and a Black 06 M6 w/18s w/ Monaro badges all around, even the steering wheel.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

my original plan was to get a 2002 trans am ws6 but that feel through so i found the gto! i am happy i went with it !:cheers


----------



## akpopeye (Dec 14, 2008)

> How would it be too much? It's a year newer, less miles, and $1k less than you paid,


thats what i was thinking BT802, well if it as it was described...im picking it up on monday, rain or snow. hope to get some pics posted then


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

altho mine was new, in a way i think i was pickier. i waited 4 months for it to be built and shipped and paid $32,000 for the color combo/M6 that i ended up with. i'm still happy with the decision and wait 'cause i got the car i wanted and enjoy


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

akpopeye said:


> Longtime lurker and just signed up. Wanted to say and thanks for having me on the forum.
> 
> Looking to buy a gto in the midwest, but can't seem to find one with under 30k in QSM or SRM, M6, Black int. Seen many with deep scratches and lots of knicks, ect..... My question is, how picky were the rest of you guys when buying a preowned gto as far as scratches, wear and tear, miles, or they are just asking way too much for the car. Maybe I am looking for too clean of a goat. Thanks!


Seeing that the new generation of GTOs are reaching 3 years old plus there is a good chance that most of the ones for sale will have some miles on them along with a scratch here or there. I bought mine new. Purchased my 05 im January 05. Only has 13,000 miles on it and not a scratch or mark anywhere,

I would not be too overly concerned abut buying a car with a few minor scratches on it. Most likely they can be buffed out or touched up with a little dab of paint


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Besides wanting the QuickSilver/red interior/6M, I wasn't too picky. I knew what I wanted and within 3 days of searching I got it.


----------



## GTOFREAK7885 (Oct 28, 2008)

When I bought mine I wasn't that picky but. was kinda like you low miles and I wanted the 6 speed took me a little bit I couldn't find any 05's or 06's just 04 Then i found her just give it time you will find it


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

akpopeye said:


> Longtime lurker and just signed up. Wanted to say and thanks for having me on the forum.
> 
> Looking to buy a gto in the midwest, but can't seem to find one with under 30k in QSM or SRM, M6, Black int. Seen many with deep scratches and lots of knicks, ect..... My question is, how picky were the rest of you guys when buying a preowned gto as far as scratches, wear and tear, miles, or they are just asking way too much for the car. Maybe I am looking for too clean of a goat. Thanks!


Take your time and look around. They do show up for sale now and then. You might even find one for sale from someone on this site. If you do find one but have some doubts about it, just walk away and wait for another one.


----------



## 2K5MB (Dec 25, 2009)

i didn't have to search hard at all i had an 2009 mustang gt/cs and didnt want it so i went to the local lithia dealership and found my 2005 midnight blue 6.0 with a 6 speed 29k miles for under 21 grand i guess i just got lucky


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Had to be a `65, had to be a 4-speed, had to be a Tri-power car. Other then that, I was wide open.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

i was picky enough that I expanded my search area to 500 miles. I only had to go 250 
How far are you willing to go?

Cars for Sale: 2006 Pontiac GTO in TOPEKA , KS 66608: Coupe Details - 270799362 - AutoTrader.com

Cars for Sale: 2006 Pontiac GTO in WEST PLAINS, MO 65775: Coupe Details - 269400985 - AutoTrader.com


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

I was very fortunate. I wanted a '67. When we were ready to seriously look for one, my wife called a childhood friend who is a professional car restorer. He knew someone who had a '67 who had had bought it from one of his previous clients. So, the friend has done all the work on this car for the past 30 years and knows its entire history. Even though he restores cars (mostly Corvettes) the GTO has matching numbers and is completely original and has never been used as a daily driver. The vinyl roof, dashboard, upholstery and headliners are all original. It has no rust, dents or major scratches. The only issue is that the front passenger seat has a big split that needs to be repaired.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I am very picky when making a purchase this expensive. didnt find the rite 06 till august 08. the fact that it had 700 miles helped a lot.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Lets see......

The '05: I ordered it. QSM was plan B. CGM was choice 1 but I thought 1800 to paint the SAP was out of line. Ordered it without first test driving a GTO. It's a GTO right? I expected it to haul a$$. 5 years later I get as much a tingle now when driving it as Chris Matthews gets listening to his Savior Obama blather. (well almost) The thing looks like its going 100mph at a dead stop.

The '70; Favorite is a 69 Carousel red Judge. 1970 Judge was plan B. When this car became available and for the price despite it being auto, I jumped on it. I get as much a tingle driving it as media matters, moveon.org and NBC gets carrying the President's dirty underwear. (well almost) 

This car defines the definition of a GTO: A device for shrinking time and distance. 

When in doubt buy 2.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I was initially going to purchase a Solstice GXP Coupe, which was within my price range, but then after the wife and I looked at one for about 15 minutes (and really liked it) we decided we still couldn't live without the back seat or trunk without a kid... I've got a cabin about four hours from here, so I pack up the family and take road trips frequently. So we looked around at G8 GXP's and figured $38,000-44,000 was f'n ridiculous.

I did a lot of searching on Autotrader, and when a few GTO's started popping up, they caught my interest right away. They came out when I was 19-20, and I had fantasized about owning one then, but never figured I could afford one. Seeing how cheap they were now, I started looking at them hard... I'd find a car on Autotrader that I liked, would drive out to look at it (was dissapointed several times), come home and hem & haw.

I passed up an 06/M6 PBM/18"s with 13K on it for $22,000 because a rim was biffed and the hood had a ton of scratches all over it.

Looked at an 05/M6 PBM with 17"s and 35K on it for $18,000. Dealer was an arrogant jerk, and I decided I didn't want to do business with him. 1 hour drive to look at it for 2 minutes...

Looked at a red 05/M6 with 17"s and 46K for $15,000. Had 2 biffed rims, few mini dents, a bunch of scratches and some rust underneath. I passed.

Then I looked at an 05/M6 CGM with 17"s and 32K for $18,000 that was 10 minutes away. I really liked the color, the lines were straight, no rust underneath. It had a few hood chips and a small scratch here and there, but the rims were mint. Yeah, the rear stiching was apart on one of the seats, but it still doesn't bother me. I finally took one for a test drive, it ran and drove fine... I made sure to have the windows down, radio off, a/c off. I didn't hear anything funny. Popped the hood once we got back and I listened hard for motor tick, but didn't hear any. I decided it was the one for me. I jerked the dealership around a bit by purchasing it outright. 

Mileage wasn't the biggest issue for me as was the paint/body condition and how the car handled and drove, and obviously motor tick. The color was just happenstance.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Bought my 06 SRM M6 w/18's new in 07 by phone call to a stealership we bought a Torrent for my wife the year before. I'd gone round to a half dozen dealers in the Balt/DC metro area via internet sales and test drove 2 with no salesman riding shotgun before walking into my dealer of choice knowing he didn't have the car I wanted on the lot. I was looking for a BOM, SRM or IBM... and my dealer gave me a hard price of $28.5k on the road ($33,180 msrp) but he couldn't get a dealer to play the transfer game for a BOM, found an IBM in NYC but they wanted another $300 for transport and he found the SRM a hundred miles away in Harrisburg PA for our agreed price. Gave him my GM card number over the phone for a $5k deposit and picked it up the next day during a sleet/snow weather event sight unseen, test drive was the ride home. Have had a big SEG ever since!!!


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

bwiest said:


> I would say take your time. I found the guy I was buying it from babied the car, no rain, new mobil 1 every 2,000 miles, the works. I am very satisfied with the car.
> 
> Remember: Patience is a virtue and if you are willing to wait, you can almost certainly find the exact car you are looking for.


u hit the nail right on the head bro!!! patients is KEY!! dont rush into a decision like this without lookin at all the variables. i was a almost a victim of this, i was soo excited to get one i almost unknowingly bought one that had a cracked/leaking oil pan, i just told myself to wait and if its meant to be then it will happen. now i have the car of my dreams, with EXACTLY wat i was looking for and the price i wanted it for. i waited for a year and half before i found my car sittin in a garage in Kansas with only 5,218 miles on it and it was everything i wanted and more!! 

just take ur time and believe me, u wont regret it!!!


----------

